# Harbin Ice Festival



## actchina (Apr 23, 2013)

Harbin is famed as China's coolest ice city for annual Harbin International Ice & Snow Festival on January 5. Lasting three months from December to February, Series of festival winter activities cover ice lantern Show, ice sculpture competition, alpine skiing, dog sledding, Siberian tiger watching, winter swimming game, ice & snow carnival and firework display....

More photos and information please enter this website: w w w.harbinice.c o m


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

So many places for honeymoon. U could try any if the islands on the Great Barrier Reef . Or if u like to party go to Gold Coast


----------



## Jackness (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry. I'm still sticking to Australia's cool Southern areas for winter vacations.


----------

